# Fan speed control?



## newhere123 (May 10, 2007)

I want to build my first computer, but I am a little uncertain about how I need to manage fan speed.

How do I make sure that when I get it, the fans only blow full speed when it gets hot? Do I need to buy a fan controller? Do all the fans have thermometers? Are there BIOS settings I need to change? Does the OS I choose make a difference?

Here are all the parts I plan to get so you can get an idea:

Case (mid-ATX with bundled fans): COOLER MASTER Mystique RC-632S-KKN1-GP;
Motherboard (ATX, P43): GIGABYTE GA-EP43-DS3LR;
CPU (2.5GHz): Intel Core 2 Quad Q8300;
Video card (GeForce 9500 GT): EVGA 512-P3-N954-TR;
RAM (2GBx2): G.SKILL 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM 1066;
Hard Drive (640GB): Western Digital Caviar SE16 WD6400AAKS;
Optical Drive (two, 6-48x DVD/CD RW): LG Black GH20NS15;
Card reader: Sabrent CRW-UINB;
Power (500W, ATX12V, 12cm): Rosewill RP500-2;
CPU Fan (92mm): ARCTIC COOLING Freezer 7 Pro;
And of course a monitor, keyboard, mouse, and speakers.

Does the CPU fan speed control itself? Do the case fans need something special to get good speeds? And do I need to get other fans for the hard drive or optical drives?


----------



## manic (Aug 2, 2005)

You can usually set the cpu fan in bios. If you connect the other fans
up to the mobo connectors, you may or may not be able to control the
speed.
I dont mess with it myself, I just let them run full tilt. But that is me.
If I were you I would reconsider your power supply choice. Not very
impressed with the rosewells. You should go for something like the 650watt
corsair, or better yet the 750watt corsair. After rebates can be had for
100 bucks or less..Just a thought.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

manic said:


> You can usually set the cpu fan in bios. If you connect the other fans
> up to the mobo connectors, you may or may not be able to control the
> speed.
> I dont mess with it myself, I just let them run full tilt. But that is me.
> ...





*Ditto * on all points made by Manic! ray:


I have tried many times to manage case fan speed off the motherboard with little to no success

better off to run those of a fan spped controller like the ones Thermaltake makes that fit into a 5.25 inch drive bay


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

http://www.quietpc.com/gb-en-gbp/products/caseaccessories/kaze-master-ace


----------



## oldjoe (Apr 13, 2009)

The case you selected is roomy and has good circulation. The two included 120mm fans should keep things cool and quiet with the stock HSF.
Find a better PSU than Rosewill. Corsair is on top of the market now.


----------



## newhere123 (May 10, 2007)

Do I really need a better power supply? I figured that with my parts, 500W would be sufficient. I chose that particular PSU because it was inexpensive and reviews on newegg continually tagged it as being very quiet and a good power supply.

Also, it may be a stupid question, but will the CPU fan control its own speed? Because I'm looking for a quiet system here, not one that blows like it's always 80ºC.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

newhere123 said:


> Do I really need a better power supply? I figured that with my parts, 500W would be sufficient. I chose that particular PSU because it was inexpensive and reviews on newegg continually tagged it as being very quiet and a good power supply.




a cheaper power supply aint so cheap when it kills your motherboard or ram or hard drive


----------



## newhere123 (May 10, 2007)

linderman said:


> a cheaper power supply aint so cheap when it kills your motherboard or ram or hard drive


According to www.thermaltake.outervision.com, with my build, when the PSU has aged, when everything is running at full power, I only need 487 watts. That's the most it says I could possibly need. Is it really worth another $50 or not? I don't want to mess up here (it's my first build) but I'm trying to keep costs down where not needed.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

any electrical device is only designed to run at 70% load MAX....... so when looking at your max load add 30% 


dont overlook the OCZ 600 or OCZ 700 watt power supplies


----------



## manic (Aug 2, 2005)

You have to look at the quality of inside components of the psu.
Then you have to take into condsideration the efficiency of the unit.
No units are 100% efficeint.,good ones are in the 80's. All of thermaltakes
info may be good, but where will they be when the psu goes pop?
Your choice, I like to play on the safe side, but if you came to me to
build that pc, and insisted on certain components, I would have to do
what you say...
Ive had good luck with the ocz psu's in the past.


----------



## newhere123 (May 10, 2007)

How about the OCZ StealthXStream OCZ700SXS

And does the CPU fan I listed above control itself? Do any of these fans come with thermometers?


----------



## manic (Aug 2, 2005)

If you havent recieved the board, go to the makers website and
read the online manual. This will help you to some degree, and confuse
in others, but you will be more informed. No thermometer, but bios
usually will give you rpm of cpu fan, and the current idle temp. Other
free programs will assist you in other ways to monitor temps, and fan
speeds...


----------



## newhere123 (May 10, 2007)

manic said:


> If you havent recieved the board, go to the makers website and
> read the online manual. This will help you to some degree, and confuse
> in others, but you will be more informed. No thermometer, but bios
> usually will give you rpm of cpu fan, and the current idle temp. Other
> ...


I'll check out the online manuals.

Ok, whatever. I was just hoping that it could be like in the HP desktop we already have where the fan only blows loudly when it gets hot. The main thing is that I have a quiet system.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

newhere123 said:


> How about the OCZ StealthXStream OCZ700SXS
> 
> And does the CPU fan I listed above control itself? Do any of these fans come with thermometers?





the motherboard has bios options to controll fan speeds in relation to temp / it will be a quiet system unless the cpu heat increases; then more cpu fan rpms are added


yes the OCZ 700 is a good choice for you .......... far better than adopting a 550 watt


----------

